# Vine identification



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is growing over the bushes and starting up the side of a building. Bees seem to be working it. Tennessee.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

English Ivy?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Why, English Ivy it is (or some variety of it).
I used to grow it indoors as a house plant.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

I did Google search for ‘vine with small white tubular flowers’ and the closest match I could find was climbing hempvine (Mikania scandens), native to your location.


----------



## KRhodes (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks like Bluevine also called Sand vine and Honey vine. milkweed family


----------



## VickyLynn (Jun 20, 2011)

Hedera helix, common ivy, native to most of Europe and Asia. Can be invasive, considered a noxious weed in Oregon and Washington.
See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedera_helix for more information.

I saw it all over Slovenia when I was there, and the bees were all over it - I heard the hum long before I came across the wall of ivy. The problem is that ivy honey crystallizes very quickly.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

I do not think it is ivy because the shape of each flower is not right . Not sure whether it is bluevine or hempvine or something else (I have never actually seen them), but it looks more like bluevine, I think.


----------

